# How was opening weekend?



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Well a couple of buddies and myself ventured out to western ND on a mule deer hunt. The weather was cool in the evenings and hot during the day. There were some close encounters, and a few misses, but it was great to finally be back in the field. I watched from 600 yards one of my buddies stalking on a 3X3 that was about 22 in wide. It was a picture perfect stalk, but not a picture perfect ending. When he got to the top of the hill the buck was only 16 yards below him! Got a little excited and missed. :sniper: I did not shoot this weekend, but not for the lack of trying. Saw a couple of 130 to 140 in deer, but couldn't get within range on either of them. Mabey next year.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'm hunting youth season sept 19th in units 2b(page) and 2f2(cooperstown) there are huge bucks in 2f2 and 2b if u know where to go and my dad does so hopefully i get a buck at least 115 eace:

:sniper: :strapped:


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

o ya and since u were talkin about mulies my dad was huntin western ND in 94' for is first and only mule deer a 5x4 awsome rack its huge


----------



## Carl (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw, and got close to a number of does, but have yet to see a buck. Hoping I can see one this weekend, but only time will tell I guess..


----------



## alaskanbowhunter (Aug 21, 2003)

my nephew scored on a small 4X4 opening evening. sounded like it was a blast . sure miss bowhunting those whitetails there in ND. but oh well time to go mtn goat hunting


----------

